# My 240 G Community



## DowntownBrown (Mar 7, 2015)

I've creeped around here long enough! Hi, my name is downtown and I'm a fishaholic.

jk. I just like it. I used to be heavy into aquatics many years ago. Kept many things like pirahna, fancy guppies, shrimp, planted tanks, and many different cichlids. My crown accomplishment was a 110 G Discus community tank. Beautiful, challenging, and lots of fun.
Then.... life happened. Wife. Kids. You know the drill.
I installed a 240G tank into the house we moved into, and it has sat as I've slowly accumulated accesories for it for the better part of 5 years. I decided on a Tanganyikan tank for many reasons, and finally have fired it up over the last couple months, and put my fish in about a week ago.

6 burundi frontosa
6 gold head compresscips
6 black calvus
12 blue flash cyps
6 similis
6 julie ornatus

Pretty much all juveniles. I know that load might be a bit much as they get bigger, but most of them will stay relatively smalll. My frontosa I'm aware will only have a couple years before they may need a new home from what I understand? I may have to remove a few as they pair as well. I was also thinking of getting a few (3-4) sand sifting dream cichlids, and throwing in another few of the same cyp.

I'm running a 70 G sump under it, with a wet/dry type filter, followed by baffles with media and a refugium with aragonite to be used for isolation and/or spare tank. The heaters and air sponges are located there as well. The display tank has a corner overflow with a durso standpipe. Pool filter sand I believe is the substrate. (tiny tiny balls, very sand like?) Most of the rock is black granite, and there is an xxl piece of driftwood. Many shells for the similis as well. My tap water runs right around 8.2 pH, 200 GH and 70 KH, so pretty darn perfect for the tangs. They get flake food right now, and I would like to get another kind or two of food.

I've got a few questions, but as I've only had the fish in there for a week I'll give it some time. Just wanted to introduce myself, and show you guys my tank. Any suggestions or recommendations for my stocking, scaping etc. would be appreciated!

P.S, the night lights are on in the tank right now, so I'll have to wait to put up any pics just yet!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Many cichlids that are compatible as juveniles lose that as they grow and mature. The frontosa will eventually get much bigger than the other fish and eat them. You are right about them. They don't make good community fish. Calvus and compressiceps readily cross breed so they are not compatible as adults.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

A 240 is a wonderful size for a frontosa colony and you could double your current number. Altolamps will normally make good tank mates with fronts.

In my experience, Calvus and comps will not cross breed if there are males and females of each species present. They will, for the most part completely ignore each other. So, don't be afraid to combine them.

At some point, you will need to determine if you want a frontosa tank or a community tank as most of your tank mates will become snakcs.

If fronts are your fav, there are a couple other tank mates choices you can add for that community feel.

Hope that helps,
Russ


----------



## DowntownBrown (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys thanks for responding. You've confirmed my thoughts on timeline and compatibility of the fish. Here is a couple pics!


































So, now that you have seen the tank, do you think it's acceptable to throw in A few more cyps, and a few sand sifters?
I put a picture up of one of my cyps. Ever since I got them, it has been considerably darker than the rest, with a very pronounced bottom lip? He doesn't school with the others, but does eat and behave normal Otherwise. Any ideas?
the fish seem to love the drift wood. I know its not biotype specific really, but they use it! Particularly the julies, and the small comps too.
what is a good rule for feeding them? It's been awhile since having a tank for me. I've been doing food morning and night, about they can finish in a few minutes. I have to turn off the pumps as well so the food doesn't all end up down the overflow... Lol thanks!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

DowntownBrown said:


> Hey guys thanks for responding. You've confirmed my thoughts on timeline and compatibility of the fish. Here is a couple pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No pics there..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check the link in my signature for How to Post Pics.


----------



## DowntownBrown (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmmm.... I thought I followed that exactly.


http://imgur.com/C8aELCC




http://imgur.com/ftiUFvk




http://imgur.com/vcQin6G




http://imgur.com/Jj5UjB4


How about that...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Did you decide to go with a Tang community and lose the frontosa?


----------



## DowntownBrown (Mar 7, 2015)

There's a good chance i will pull them out yes. But not until they get bigger, they are still very small!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Flickr.com may be easier to use because it also provides codes to copy and paste to insert pics in forum.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Als49 said:


> Flickr.com may be easier to use because it also provides codes to copy and paste to insert pics in forum.


+1 on Flickr. They also don't degrade your image some others do.


----------



## DowntownBrown (Mar 7, 2015)

Cool thanks for the suggestion. I havent had to use any online photo services before. Ill try flickr for sure!

What are your thoughts on adding some more cyps and a few sand sifters?


----------



## stormvillefish (Oct 30, 2014)

A few years ago my brother had 30+ cyps in a 180 and seeing them school was really cool. He had them with calvus, julies and enantiopus kilesa ... really a great tank!


----------



## DowntownBrown (Mar 7, 2015)

That's awesome. Pretty much what mine will be as well. I can't wait for the juvies to grow and color up


----------

